# What is everyone's career goals??



## sweetlilislandgirl26 (Jun 30, 2015)

Are you working in or on your career fields now?? I love the health field! I'm working hands on in patient care and also behind the scenes with medical records. Despite my SA, I may eventually want to become either a nurse or occupational therapy before my pre-reqs expire! Lol 
Just curious


----------



## sweetlilislandgirl26 (Jun 30, 2015)

sweetlilislandgirl26 said:


> or occupational therapy


therapist**


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

The ultimate goal for everyone should be to get off this planet and on to the next one. I will do what I am capable of as I progress each day.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm going back to finish my degre in business management. There are a number of things I can go into once I get that, some of which I have a number of years of experience in already. I can do some of this stuff with my eyes closed, I've already done some of it. I just need to get that piece of paper.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

to die a quick and painless death. thats my goal


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Meh, I get perplexed when I think about potential career goals.

- Writer/Designer/Filmmaker/Motivational Speaker are my current possibilities. I am doing a 3 year media course that teaches a combination of graphic designing and filming/everything media in general, and it's the best thing to have ever happened to me. I still have 2 more years left with this. I might consider pursuing a career within the media field or I may pursue for further studies in other fields. I have interests in psychology but my friend said it is really tedious/complex. I suppose only time will tell.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not sure. I really love fitness/sports so something in that area would be nice. Not sure what though. As long as I have enough money to support my fitness lifestyle I'll be good.


----------



## sweetlilislandgirl26 (Jun 30, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> I just need to get that piece of paper.


yesss! that piece of paper is pretty expensive but it's very much needed in today's world! But that's awesome! Good luck on everything :smile2:


----------



## sweetlilislandgirl26 (Jun 30, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> to die a quick and painless death. thats my goal


noo :/ that was my goal at one point too, but I realize I can't go out like that as yet. I have to try harder on my career and relationships with others. 
You're still young I see. I would love to switch ages with you and start my schooling over while getting the proper therapy.


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

I really want to be a big filmmaker and branch off to own a Fortune 500 company. I know it seems to big, but I'm 25. I feel like I'm wasting time.


----------



## tkCal (Apr 21, 2017)

Many years as executive director for a non profit (did most of my work by telecommuting which suited my anxiety.). Then, got fired without warning or reason (a new board came in and wiped out all the staff in one fell swoop). Spent some time just reeling . Now I'm running my own biz (web dev, editing, publication design), making way less money, and feeling much better about myself! The hardest part is selling myself because I'm not social, but I'm working on it. (I only started having a career in my 30s due to intense agoraphobia and thought I was screwed to be starting so late. Now, seems like a non issue. My career advanced pretty fast, even on my own phobic terms.).


----------



## Health (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm a Developmental service worker, working with dual diagnosed individuals. Also have a part time with sex offenders(young adults) also dual diagnosed. I'd like to just be in a higher position within my field(supervisor). But I feel my social skills, stress management, and over-all mental health are not up to par with all the responsibility that comes with the job.


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

An author. A job where I can work by myself and manage the time I do. I've always liked to write and ideas come pretty easy for me. It would be nice if I could make a career out of this.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I feel like I can never get good at guitar.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm still working on my career goals.

Ideally, I would love to have my own nationally syndicated radio talk show (daily), talking about politics and public service organizations. I would like to have a blog and/or a syndicated newspaper column where I could write editorials. I would like to have a weekly (at least) television news show.

I would also like to be a part-time novelist, and try my hand at screenwriting and comic book writing.

If I could get these issues accomplished, I would be glad about my careers goals.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know anymore. I think right now I'm just chasing "success" or whatever that means to me. I'm not sure if I should pursue software or just go into graphics like everyone tells me I should. 

I've never been very passionate about a career, because I've been conditioned to believe pursuing your interests just ends up in financial ruin. I think my perfect degree would be biology or even something like entomology, but I have no idea what to do with that degree. But the idea of going abroad to study such things really excites me. I love design and art but also feel like a career in that would not stimulate me intellectually, but everyone I know seems to think that's my destiny I guess. I'm just not sure anymore.

In the field I'm studying though I'd really like to apply my knowledge to help people or provide practical solutions. I'd love to develop software/technology for the blind/hard of hearing. Assistive technology, I guess.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I want to get a job as a Software Engineer at a company someplace near me...

Hopefully.


----------



## Tunesimah (Dec 31, 2008)

I tutor math and other subjects, and do a lot of ACT prep. 

I have a degree in Math with a computer science minor. But I never really had any job prospects after college... and whenever I look at job postings I always talk myself out of applying because I don't have the experience doing anything.... and this was 2008 and economic downturn and what not. I did no social planning or career planning in college... and now I'm reaping the benefit. I probably should have skipped the math and stuck it out with a computer science degree... or go to a college for some engineering. But that wasn't on my mind at the time... I was just having so much fun learning math and other things to care about the future... 

Did I mention I have ADD... because that's kinda the common thread to this story... Lack of executive functioning is pervasive in my life... 

So I worked as a tutor at college... and was able to easily get a job at tutoring center. I'm pretty good at it, so I tried later getting a teaching degree. Which was an absolutely horrible experience. The teacher I worked with had it in for me, and basically kicked me out of the program.

Being completely disheartened, I tried some other things for a while... but I never stick to one thing long enough... and my mind fills with doubt about everything. But my hours and pay eventually picked up tutoring... and I eventually made enough to live on doing that. I've stuck with that for about 4 years now living this way... It's not great... but not too bad. I make about as much per year as someone working a boring minimum wage job, but I just have to work part time. The job is psychologically satisfying in the job satisfaction factors... so meh it works for me... I've never cared too much about money anyways... 

Eventually I'll move to a bigger city and apply my skills there I think. I'd like to teach at a college someday, but I'm not sure if the financial burden of getting a masters degree is really worth it just to end up teaching at a college. 

I know math, and can relate to teenagers well enough and not be an overbearing condescending jerk like some math teachers... And I do really know my stuff and have an active interest in math... so it's a pretty good fit for me. I just make an embarrassing amount of money for my level of knowledge and skill...


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I just want to break the cycle of dead end jobs and get out of poverty. I'm thinking truck driving will be my way out. Never would've thought that'd be a career I'd pursue, but it's looking like my best choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonynguyen (May 13, 2017)

I have a grand plan to create a programming language, Leaf. Slowly but surely I'll get there. In the meantime I'll just keeping working on cool things and writing my blog.For the other dreamers? Do lots of coding and lots of different projects. You need to find your dream before you can pursue it.


----------



## bingereader87 (May 16, 2017)

I've wanted to write novels for the longest time. 12 years now actually. Started in high school, when my teacher accused me of plagiarism after I turned in a narrative I was assigned. He eventually realized I didn't steal it from anybody and came up with it on my own. I remember thinking "Maybe there's something to this?" From that day on, I've tried writing. But after being diagnosed with SAD, I began to question my skill and my willingness to continue. So, for the past few years, I have gone back and forth in my own mind, debating what to do. I have so many story ideas, but once I plan to write them, I eventually delete them from my PC and forget about it. 

Long post, but to summarize, I want to be a an author. Thrillers. But I also want to, at some point, write about my experiences both with SAD/Depression, but with my own mother, whom I no longer talk to or see. Long story there. 

So, if anyone has any suggestions for how to win over yourself on a career goal, feel free to let me in on the secret.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

To retire...i've worked long enough to know that I've met most of my career goals and that I have no more aspirations. I just want to enjoy what I do, get paid well and fairly for it, and reach a level of financial comfort that will be give me a retirement lifestyle and income that I don't have to consider every dollar spent.

I've been able to travel to many places in the world and my home country. I've gotten to live in different places as a consultant and work with different types of clients in different industries. I've led large teams and projects. I've generated new business. I've been a vice president and worked alongside senior executives.

I know I won't be the CEO. I know I won't start and run an empire. I know enough to not even want that anymore.

Pretty soon, I will be like Kevin Spacey in "American Beauty" when he seeks a new job saying "I'm looking for the least possible amount of responsibility".

And I hope that others realize that there are many definitions to success, and that achieving it should only matter to that individual and their definition.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*Current options:*
-Diplomat in the Middle East
-Tackling sex trafficking and human trafficking/organized crime
-Intelligence officer for various war zones/regions

All of the above options will also include interpreting and translating the Arabic and Spanish language.

*Later in life for when I want a career change:*
-Amazon
-Google


----------



## Puddin (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm training to be a dog trainer, my dream job!

But as I learn more about canine behaviour, and about my own ways of thinking and how the brain works, I would love to have been smart enough to be a psychology researcher or learn more about the brain


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

I've been interested in becoming a Wildlife Biologist for a while now, so that's probably the path I'll take once I enter college. I have some reservations because of it being a very competitive field with job growth projected to be slow, and when you're a scientist things like collaborating with peers and holding presentations comes with the territory, so I hope I'm able to improve on those areas. Dropping out because of anxiety would be a ****ty feeling.

There's a chance I'll just take a complete '180 and go for a job I don't like as much but is more stable.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Cyan22 said:


> I've been interested in becoming a Wildlife Biologist for a while now, so that's probably the path I'll take once I enter college. I have some reservations because of it being a very competitive field with job growth projected to be slow, and when you're a scientist things like collaborating with peers and holding presentations comes with the territory, so I hope I'm able to improve on those areas. Dropping out because of anxiety would be a ****ty feeling.
> 
> There's a chance I'll just take a complete '180 and go for a job I don't like as much but is more stable.


Consider park ranger positions as well...I wish.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

